# Acrylic Aquariums.



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I didn't really notice them at BA's... Is there anyone who sells them in Toronto/gta?


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

yes there are a few.

I am one of them. 

PM size dimensions and features I.E. over flows, colored back, lids you would like it to have.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I was just curious in the price differences in standard sizes, like a 10 or 20 gallon compared to perfecto/all-glass.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

When it comes to small tanks 10 times the price.


----------

